# Two new rescues/fosters



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Who is the sap who absolutely CANNOT turn away a tiel in need? This girl right here.

The last thing I needed or wanted is more tiels. But these were donated at my store today and my boss didn't want them. I think it's obvious why.  




























There was another female with them, a goregous pearl, who is in perfect feather. She was accepted and is now for sale. But what was going to happen to these two? The woman was desperate for them to be gone today since she was going to be babysitting her allergic grandson. That was her story anyway. She didn't speak good English so I'm not entirely sure.

I don't want to keep them; the addition of Willow just completely filled my cockatiel quota, space wise and time wise. But who is going to want such badly plucked birds? They do seem friendly. Hoping I can find a bird person who doesn't mind their appearance and will love them the way they are.

I couldn't bring myself to take home their current cage, which was a scary frankensteined contraption with no bottom. Scratch that, it DID have a bottom -- a plastic bin lined with garbage bags. And it had four tiny doors, two of which were permanently shut. Despite the fact that I cannot afford it right now, I stopped and bought them a new cage on the way home, and some perches and toys. The male went straight for a toy. They had two thin perches, no toys, and were being fed only wild bird seed before. Their cage is a flimsy piece of crap but better than what they had before, and I just couldn't swing the $200 for a full retail price good-quality flight.










The female appears to be the plucker; she obviously did this to the male, as well as herself. Not sure if it's hormonal, from boredom or a health issue, but they are going to the vet in the morning.

They are going to need new names...their current ones are -- *I KID YOU NOT* -- *Tail* and _*Bird*_. :huh: Weird thing is, the other female had a nice normal name (Aurora).


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Poor babies thank goodness you saved them ! I bet they are way happier now


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

That is horrific. I can't believe someone would let them get like that. I'm sorry for you since you already have a full plate, I hope you can get some help with them. Poor babies!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

That is awful!! Horrendous is the word I'd use. How nice of you to save them. I don't have a lot of money either but if a very small amount of money can help you at all, I don't mind contributing.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Lulu-tiel, that is very kind of you! I do have a PayPal if you'd like to donate that way. Even $5 would buy them a toy. But definitely don't feel obligated.

I don't think it's uncommon for females to pluck their mates, and though self-plucking in tiels (even from boredom or stress) is rare it's not unheard of. She looks overweight and he looks underweight. But hopefully they are not sick. The vet should have more info more me in the morning.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I can do that if you send me your email address. I'm not set up with a credit card on PP, it just comes out of my bank account, so it might take a few days to go through. Is that okay?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think they're gorgeous birds, plucked or feathered.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh gosh. I honestly have a thing for plucked birds. They have such a story and I love to give them the time and opportunity to tell it and show me. They have the most character. I would definitely take them in with the care they need, but once again, the distance. Good luck


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wow cockatiels seem to just run to you 
poor babies! thankyou for taking them in. i hope you can find them loving homes


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 



Lougirl said:


> Oh gosh. I honestly have a thing for plucked birds. They have such a story and I love to give them the time and opportunity to tell it and show me. They have the most character. I would definitely take them in with the care they need, but once again, the distance. Good luck


I would be willing to ship them to you, and even pay for it if i had a month or two to save.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually, I'm not going to lie to you. I'm a little interested :blush: Something that's puzzled me for years and I never bothered to find out, how do you ship live animals?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome, we can make it happen if you want.  Boris was shipped to me.

You have to pick them up at the airport -- they are transported in cargo. For these two I would use a cat carrier with a perch screwed in. It would probably cost $100-150.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

like moonchild said, shipping birds is easy. secure cage, pay the fee, and pick them up. that'd be awesome


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, seriously, I'd love them. I think I need to ease into it though. Can you give me a couple of days? And I'm so sorry if the answer is no, but I do hold a in-home rescue for smaller animals, but I don't get too many bird rescues in Rocklin, it's really mostly reptiles :blush:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

No rush! Think about it and let me know. I wasn't going to advertise them for adoption for at least a couple of weeks. I need to make sure they're healthy and get to know their personalities a bit first.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking these poor, poor babies in. The male looks extremely thin - I really hope it's just poor diet and not something like AGY. I don't know about the female.

God, it just disgusts me what people do to their birds. People treat all sorts of pets badly, but all everyone talks about Are dogs and cats. This is just horrible. But these two were blessed to have you save them and give them a new chance at life. 

Please PM me details how I can transfer money to you via PayPal. I don't have very much right now but I can at least help a tiny bit.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Couldn't agree more. I do hope they are alright...I'm thinking that poor male needs his own food bowl.

Thank you so much offering to contribute. <3 My Paypal is aetherdrifter at gmail dot com.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh. I got a big surprise/shock when I saw the pictures.

You're amazing for doing what you do. I hope you can find out the source of the problem and help them back to full health, if they are sick. If not, there's bound to be someone out there who will love them for them, half-feathered or not.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks! I really hope they aren't sick.

Turns out the female is a love! I let them out and she flew straight to my shoulder and preened my face. Now she's hanging out on my head. The male is more skittish and won't come near me. They seemed to really want out of their cage so I figured I'd see what happened. I will probably have to towel him to get him to bed. Let's hope I can lure him onto a perch for millet instead, though.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

You're a good soul!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Just a big softie for cockatiels.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo says naked birdies are cute too.  I'm sure someone will love them.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

there so cute!!!

Lucky birds to end up with you

I'm sorry I can't contribute right now..I absolutely want to when I can
one of my dogs is bleeding me dry with tons of vet bills this month
Anyway...those names are hideous


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I actually love the bald head on the male o-o
They look like really sweet birds,I would take them in but distance and I don't think my boyfriend would be too happy about more animals lol.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He is silly-looking. 

They need names like, now, because I am not taking them to the vet and putting down "Bird" and "Tail" on the records. Ugh!

Thinking of calling the girl "Dolce" because she's so sweet (to me, anyway, maybe not to him!)

Hmmm...maybe a D name for him too? Duke? Dusty? Darcy? Oh, I kinda like Desmond. Feel free to throw any suggestions my way. ANYTHING is better than what they had.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Duke is a cute name !


----------



## capnsarah (Apr 10, 2013)

If only I lived near you! I'd take the darlings in! I have a soft spot for the odd ones <3


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i like Dolce and Duke


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> i like Dolce and Duke


I was going to comment earlier that I liked these names best too haha


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank goodness you were able to take them in, even if it is a hardship for you. Hopefully the vet will be able to clear their health - maybe they just plucked because they had nothing in that rickety cage? I'll wager that with the right home and environment, they will fill in and just be gorgeous. I wish I didn't live on the east coast! And Dolce and Duke are awesome, fitting names! Bird and Tail? What? I just don't get people sometimes. Sending you what I can.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Duke is adorable! I think my grandma's tiel was named that!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh he's got a tiny little vulture head! Glad you took them in.

Sometimes we all weren't so far apart--my local petstore had a huge clearance on bird toys so I just got a ton of toys, and I could have lent you a spare cage. I'm on the other side of the US and the shipping would be as expensive as just buying them new, unfortunately .


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor little birdies. I'm so glad you were able to take them. I can send a bit too to help with costs. I hope they're in good health.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

We are back from the vets. Aside from the plucking, and their weight extremes, she said she can't see anything obviously wrong with them...their feathers look good, they are bright-eyed and alert, and their droppings are normal. Without doing full bloodwork there's no way to know for sure if they have any diseases, and unfortunately with my vet fund being so depleted by Truffle and Willow, I'm not able to do that right now. I did ask for a fecal, though, and should have results tomorrow.

Right now they are both happily munching on their cuttlebone. Dolce calls for me whenever I start walking away. She loves to be on my shoulder, and steps up out of the cage but gets super grumpy and bitey when I try to move her from my shoulder. Duke is skittish and acts untame outside the cage but seem much less freaked out by my hand when he's in the cage. He calls frantically for her when she leaves his side.





































Now, a couple of questions.
First: how likely is it that Dolce is male?? She has solid tailfeathers aside from the EDGE of one being speckled (from what I can tell). But, if she is 2-3 years old as the owner told us (no guarantees on that one) then she still has an awful lot of pearling left. She doesn't sing at all. But neither does Juju and he's a boy...

Maybe she's a pied?



















And second: Is it possible they could be mother (or father) and son? The plucking is a lot like what Roo's parents did to her. I also observed them "feeding" each other last night. I don't think there was actually any food there but they were going through the motions. I wish the owner had spoken better English so I could have gotten more info on them. I'm really wondering why the other tiel they were with is not plucked at all but they are.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

cknauf said:


> Oh he's got a tiny little vulture head! Glad you took them in.
> 
> Sometimes we all weren't so far apart--my local petstore had a huge clearance on bird toys so I just got a ton of toys, and I could have lent you a spare cage. I'm on the other side of the US and the shipping would be as expensive as just buying them new, unfortunately .


Darn! It's the thought that counts though.  Thank you!



sunnysmom said:


> Poor little birdies. I'm so glad you were able to take them. I can send a bit too to help with costs. I hope they're in good health.


Thank you so much! That's very generous of you. And everyone else who has helped out with what they can. You guys are amazing. <3


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Man, Dolce is really freaking cute. Her plucked chicken body just makes her head look that much bigger and fluffier.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

She could be pied, hard to tell since she's plucked all the feathers to indicate pied.
I can see split wf though.
Possible she could be a He but then pied also keeps pearls around longer I think.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I was going to say, I actually got my answer on her sex already -- she is indeed a she.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That's so good to hear! moonchild, I slept on it and am definitely still considering it


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Garance, you have a heart of gold! I think the new guys are super cute,feathers or not. I would, however,name them Otis and Greta. 
I ,too, have a plucker, although not to that extent. But my Candy chews on her feathers under the wings to the point that the skin shows, oven ready.
I have worked on her diet,environment,light etc. so far,no improvement.
Sometimes, birds get born with certain mental issues and I have come to accept that Candy is one of those. Her plucking definitely looks like a neurological disorder. Nevertheless, she is a very sweet and affectionate bird to me.
I hope that the new guys recover though, and I know that their life will be good from now on since they are in your hands.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I would love to put little sweaters on Dolce...it would be so cute! I doubt she'd be into it, though. :lol:

She was eating her pellets this morning so that's something. If it was just herself that she plucked, and not Duke as well, I'd probably be inclined to think that she might be sick. But it seems likely behavioral.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

moonchild said:


> I would love to put little sweaters on Dolce...it would be so cute! I doubt she'd be into it, though. :lol:
> 
> She was eating her pellets this morning so that's something. If it was just herself that she plucked, and not Duke as well, I'd probably be inclined to think that she might be sick. But it seems likely behavioral.


Not quite a sweater but might help keep her from plucking new feathers as they come in
http://www.flightquarters.com/bird-diapers/product/jr-style-peacock-hoodie-small.html


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

If the names aren't set in stone, could I make a suggestion? 

Duke is a very cute name, but I like Desmond, too. I read on this forum somewhere that animals, including birds, respond best to two-syllable names because they sense the rise and then fall of your voice.

Also, an alternative for Dolce (just feel like throwing this out there, it's a fairly minor change) could be the Spanish word Dulce (DULL-say), a noun for a sweet or a dessert, or an adjective meaning sweet or lovable. I prefer it a bit over Dolce because the Spanish sound "say" in Dulce is softer than the Italian sound "chay" in Dolce.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmmm, interesting! The names are not set in stone so I'll definitely think on it. And Dolce may be a male so I might change his/her name completely.

Korvia, that's really cute, haha. Dolce doesn't really tolerate being touched, though, aside from the occasional scritch.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think Dulce is a male..I've already explained myself on the other forum. 

I think Dulce is a female Cinnamon *Incomplete* Pearl.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Man, you're really making me want a girl tiel  Rocko is great but he doesn't cuddle as much as I'd like him to


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Amz said:


> Man, you're really making me want a girl tiel  Rocko is great but he doesn't cuddle as much as I'd like him to


I know right! My boys don't snuggle none D:

I think regardless of Gender, Dulce is one pretty bird, needs a birdy sweater but pretty none the less.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

My snuggliest tiel is a boy. You never know with tiels! Each one is unique.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

moonchild said:


> My snuggliest tiel is a boy. You never know with tiels! Each one is unique.


Trade you LOL
Cookie says he needs a female, Cheerio won't lay eggs for him.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Ok, seriously, I'd love them. I think I need to ease into it though. Can you give me a couple of days? And I'm so sorry if the answer is no, but I do hold a in-home rescue for smaller animals, but I don't get too many bird rescues in Rocklin, it's really mostly reptiles :blush:


I think it's great you're thinking about getting these two - what an awesome story this would be!


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

You are AWESOME! Thank goodness for you :yes::clap::thumbu:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

omg you are such an amazing person  I would totally take them in if I lived closer to you!! they are so lucky to be in your home, even if it is just temporarily. Hopefully she will stop plucking herself and her hubby!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

How good of you to take them in! I think, that if the plucking can be stopped, it might not actually take all that long for the feathers to grow back. My Echo is now completely fully flighted again after regrowing feathers on right side of body, right wing feathers, half of tail feathers and half of crest. Mind you, that's with very minimum further plucking and i admit a different situation.

It's like she went into hyperdrive with regrowing them all, i thought it would take months and months. I bet your fosters will be stunning once they're fully feathered again.

You must really have your hands full! :O


----------

